# Help! Boy and Girl?



## marinaresident (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi All,
Our baby tortoises Hemet (left) and Murrieta (right) are a year old now. We asked for a boy and a girl when we bought them. Do we have a boy and a girl? Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wellington (Feb 25, 2012)

They look the same. Probably still too young


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 25, 2012)

Its possible, male on left and female on right but I think its still too early to say for sure...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like a male and female to me. See how the anal scutes on the left point outwards...male. And on the right they point straight back...female.


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Its possible, male on left and female on right but I think its still too early to say for sure...



Ditto.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 25, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Its possible, male on left and female on right but I think its still too early to say for sure...



My guess also.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 26, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Looks like a male and female to me. See how the anal scutes on the left point outwards...male. And on the right they point straight back...female.



Hmmmm....good point!


----------



## marinaresident (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your input. I really appreciate it.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 25, 2012)

You'll have to wait a little while longer


----------

